# FreeBSD PowerPC 32bit?



## abtekk (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm trying to resurrect my old Apple eMac 1.0GHz from "the dead" almost and it has a PowerPC G4 which to my knowledge is 32bit only (correct me if I'm wrong) but I can only find FreeBSD9.0 downloads for ppc64, any ideas on 32bit support?


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know why you can't find the powerpc build. Just went to the "Get FreeBSD" link and there was a powerpc entry for 9.0.

Link


----------



## abtekk (Mar 11, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I don't know why you can't find the powerpc build. Just went to the "Get FreeBSD" link and there was a powerpc entry for 9.0.
> 
> Link



The hell...

Well thank you very much... :OOO :q


----------

